# 95 Ford Taurus EV



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Check out some of the motors here:
http://www.beepscom.com/

Also check out this website:
http://www.evalbum.com/

The EV Album is a giant listing of vehicles and the parts their conversions use and the performance specifications.

I'd spend a few hours looking at vehicles that have been made there, take note of their parts, especially the batteries.

Now, the motor/controller isn't the hard part about getting performance out of an EV, it's the batteries.

You can't just buy a 2000 AMP controller and expect some WalMart Lead Acid Marine gel cells to push that many amps.

AGM are the best type of Lead-Acid batteries for performance, they are also lower maintenance, higher cycle life too usually.

Now since you only need a top speed of 65MPH and modest acceleration you don't need to buy top of the line parts.

One of the most popular motors is the Warp9:
http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/mo-00-08219.htm

This motor could get you up to 70MPH easily with enough battery/controller power.

You'll want to build a 144 Volt system for the high speed driving.

Kelly makes cheap controllers that could fit your application such as this one:
http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/co-kdh14500.htm

If you wanted more performance later though that controller might not be up to the job.

Cafe Electric makes a controller called the Zilla:
http://cafeelectric.com/zilla.php

They're not cheap but their some of the best DC motor controllers out there, their cheapest is the 1000AMP version at $2000.

Now I don't want you to buy ANYTHING just based on opinions alone, my biggest recommendation to you would be to read the Articles in our Wiki and read the EVAlbum website and look at the performance of different cars, this will tell you what you'll need.

Also you might want to buy the book "Convert It" or "Build Your Own Electric Vehicle" by Bob Brant or both.


I would also like to tell you, your goal is totally achievable and your budget is a good one for a vehicle like this.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Mastiff. I am in the process of converting a 95 Ford Contour, just a little bit smaller car than you. I am using a Warp9 motor, a Curtis 1231 controller, and 144vdc worth of wet lead acid batteries. I have $5600 invested so far... My goal is to get to 70 mph and 50 miles of range at non-highway speeds. Give me another month and I will tell you If I met my goals...


----------

